

Ask HN: Good developer, bad partner ¿What to do? - victormx

Hi, first sorry for my bad english, i&#x27;m a good developer i know and use a ton of languages to get done a job, I&#x27;ve read a lot about software contructing, developing, etc. I created myself alone very big projects, mobile apps, etc. &#x27;m not the only developer who knows how to do all this but now i have a partner that gives me about 200 dollars borrowed(as a credit when the work I pay that money back)a week for my work, take 80% of the money from my work, so we have a year working at only pleasing customers with credits because his company has income that has nothing to do with software development, I need the money right now for my healt and family but just give me 200 dollars with which I can not mantain my family, IN A YEAR ONLY HAS INVESTED ABOUT 15,000 dollars and say&#x27;s it&#x27;s much, yesterday i just finished with society and he tells me I&#x27;m wrong and crazy, I can make money alone and do not need him, ¿who is evil the partner or me? I need someone outside this situation encourages me<p>EDIT: All the projects I&#x27;ve done this year and has not charged to client each is more than 150% of what the partner have invested in one is 1000%
======
sharemywin
sounds like a bad situation so find a better one. Your probably not going to
reason with this person.

